
Sharked: “we have globally blocked Wireshark” - stargrave
http://thedailywtf.com/articles/sharked
======
dsp1234
Overheard while visiting an office:

employee: My computer keeps shutting down randomly. I'll be working on stuff,
and it will just fritz and I have to push the power button to get it to turn
back on.

IT: Oh, it looks like you've got Google Chrome installed. It's malware, so
I'll remove it and that should fix the problem.

------
api
This level of cluelessness is par for the course in corporate IT.

